# All Seven Martial Arts Lessons That You Can Apply to Business



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2009)

*All Seven Martial Arts Lessons That You Can Apply to Business*

*Full story: JAVA Developer's Journal
	
*
  Over the last few weeks, I presented a lesson or two a week for my readers. For your convenience, here are all seven of the martial arts lessons that I believe you can apply to business: Lesson One: Laying a Foundation - " Hapkido is a building program that relies on previous steps along the way to put you in the position to learn the nuances.


----------

